
Colorado Springs homeless network - mooreds
http://cosh.network/www/html/index.php
======
tech_crawl_
Wait... so these homeless people can't buy food but have access to the
internet & twitter?

~~~
Mz
In many places, a library card gets you free access to the Internet. Or, if
you have a tablet, laptop or smartphone, you can get free wifi at most
libraries.

It is quite possible to have no money for food and be online these days.

